# display case for Moebius B9



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*You can get this at Hobby Lobby--its about 12.00 I think..Fits this fellow perfectly...I bought a few of these for other kits last year that I built..took my Polar lights Glue together batmobile out of it ( it was too big anyway..) and tried this..cover slips in the back, nice and sealed, keeps out the dust, smoke, etc..Just thought Id let you guys know..

Z*


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh no! Robot has been trapped in a forcefield!


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh, the pain. THE PAIN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*good tip*

thanks for the info, nice to know i dont have to spend a $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for a case this big:hat:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

A couple of blinking leds and the case would be like one of the Keeper's jails.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey, thanks for sharing this. I've been wondering about a case for my B-9. Nothing I hate more than to see a nice looking model and a lot of work all covered with dust. Had considered buying a glass dome to cover mine. But they are a bit more expensive. I will be looking into get some of these cases.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> A couple of blinking leds and the case would be like one of the Keeper's jails.


Think you might make a Keeper's cage? You'd probably hit a home run again if you did!


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

liskorea317 said:


> Think you might make a Keeper's cage? You'd probably hit a home run again if you did!


Now I want to see this happen.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fernando Mureb said:


> A couple of blinking leds and the case would be like one of the Keeper's *jails*.





liskorea317 said:


> Think you might make a Keeper's *cage*? You'd probably hit a home run again if you did!


LOL! My "engrish", my "engrish", eh, eh.. 



Manatee Dream said:


> Now I want to see this happen.


You know what? I will do it. With glass panels. This is a promise. :thumbsup:


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Great job, he looks great love the case. I do think that you have his sensors revered though. The yellow should be on the right and the red on the left. He still looks terrific.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

scifimodelfan said:


> Great job, he looks great love the case. I do think that you have his sensors revered though. The yellow should be on the
> right and the red on the left. He still looks terrific.[/QUOTE
> 
> *The sensors are not glued in--I can reverse them anytime..In addition, they moved em around a bit on the series as well..
> ...


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

nice job zathy!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Just in case anyone wants to pick one up online 

Linky

I think that's the size Zathros is talking about


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> LOL! My "engrish", my "engrish", eh, eh..
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? I will do it. With glass panels. This is a promise. :thumbsup:


That will be awesome! I can't wait to see it completed!
And don't worry about your English! Its terrific!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

OzyMandias said:


> Just in case anyone wants to pick one up online
> 
> Linky
> 
> I think that's the size Zathros is talking about



*That's the one..*


----------

